# Tainted Dry food recall



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think it is time for people to buy nothing that has ingredients from menu. This is getting worse by the day. Several months ago friends lost their dog, his kidneys shut down. The vet said it was from bad dog food and at the time I thought that was nonsense now I am wondering just how long this has been going on and was not reported.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Switch to one of the good foods, and it won't be an issue. 

Natural Balance, Timber Wolf, Canidae, Innova, Solid Gold, etc...... There are plenty of wheat free foods, that are better for your pet anyway.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with you guys, I have four cats and I fed them Pro Plan Indoor cat formula I saw it had wheat gluten in it so I threw it out and I have now switched them to TimberWolf Organics Feline formula--I tried to give them raw, which I give my dog (along with some Timberwolf Organics Lamb and apples) but they balked at it, they are sooo domesticated it is scary. No more wheat gluten in this household!!!!


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

WOW! theres a LOT of news about the recalls! We even heard about it on Channel1 news at skool!


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I feed wellness but I worry about the dogs that don't get the good stuff


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I see now that Hill has expanded the voluntary recall to include a particular Science dry cat food because it has the Chinese wheat gluten. They aren't even certain what specifically is killing these animals.


----------



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

Whew.. I just checked Yuffies Dry Puppy food.. And I came across Corn Gluten, and I almost crapped my pants. Then I realized that it wasn't WHEAT gluten. Thank god


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Captbob said:


> Switch to one of the good foods, and it won't be an issue.
> 
> Natural Balance, Timber Wolf, Canidae, Innova, Solid Gold, etc...... There are plenty of wheat free foods, that are better for your pet anyway.


Innova, which is naturapet, uses a menu foods plant in South Dakota for their canned foods. If you go to their website you can click on an icon to watch a video put out by one of the CEO's of naturapet explaining everything, it is about 4 minutes and I urge everyone to watch it (posted this in other threads but I don't think anyone has read it yet)

www.naturapet.com



LoveMyYuffie said:


> Whew.. I just checked Yuffies Dry Puppy food.. And I came across Corn Gluten, and I almost crapped my pants. Then I realized that it wasn't WHEAT gluten. Thank god


I would be leary of corn gluten as well......


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Im actually quite leary on any petfoods right now. Every day there is something else added... My guys eat great food when they do eat kibble ( Innova rotated with Solid Gold Wolf King) but this has me wayyyy to freaked out. Strictly raw from here on out, atleast until all of this comes to rest.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> Im actually quite leary on any petfoods right now. Every day there is something else added... My guys eat great food when they do eat kibble ( Innova rotated with Solid Gold Wolf King) but this has me wayyyy to freaked out. Strictly raw from here on out, atleast until all of this comes to rest.


It is freaking me out too--I also use Innova products and was shocked when I went to their website to see that their canned foods are processed by a menu foods plant in South Dakota. I am comfortable with their statement and new quality control standards so I will continue to buy their Evo grain free treats but it is predominantly raw for me too!!! It seems every day there is some new brand of food being recalled. This has been going on for weeks now! I would urge everyone to periodically check the website of their particular brand of dog/cat food as most pet food companies are keeping regular updates of this recall whether or not they are affected and I appreciate that!


----------



## ananimalover (Apr 3, 2007)

RonE said:


> I see now that Hill has expanded the voluntary recall to include a particular Science dry cat food because it has the Chinese wheat gluten. They aren't even certain what specifically is killing these animals.


Just as an FYI, Hill's Science Diet dry has no wheat gluten. It was the presciption diet M/D, only the dry formula, only the feline version, that used it.


----------



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

Our very healthy almost 6 year old Doberman died last night from complete kidney failure. She went down hill rapidly, she weighed 85 pounds and then in three days she went down to 35-40 pounds. The vet had to put her down because there was nothing he could do. Hubby didn't have her on an all natural diet like I suggested time and time again. The food he fed her was Disney's Old Yeller from Kroger's. A proprietor manufacturers this food and the distributor will NOT give out the information on who makes it. This dog food will NEVER make it to the recall list because they are being protected. Luckily for us we did do blood work on her before she was put to sleep, we still have the food and receipts of purchase. Our male had blood work done to see if he is at risk, won't know results until tomorrow afternoon. Our Doberman was completely fine one day, no symptoms no signs of anything, and then completely wasted away. This is a complete shame! She would have been 6 years old this month, we are heart broken!!

This should have never happened, and if any of you feed a commercial diet, you really should consider an all natural diet. The heartache and pain we are feeling can not be fixed or changed. The damage was all ready done, and we lost our precious baby. 

Our vet said he couldn't do anything for her because she showed no symptoms until it was too late, then she was in full blown kidney failure. She was eating, drinking, and everything just fine prior to this happening. She was going potty without any problems. Seriously nothing wrong- and then immediately crashed, major weight loss rapidly and was in complete kidney failure. I can NOT stress this enough..............we can't change what has happened, but we can learn from it. I only wish it wouldn't have happened. I wish my husband would have trusted me about an all natural food, but he thought if "Disney's" name was on it that it had to be safe. NOT! It killed my baby!! 

Get the word out- Disney's Old Yeller will NOT make it to the recall list, but it does kill! It should be recalled and it won't be.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I believe over the next few months many cats and dogs will be in the same boat. Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

CNN said this morning that one state has already reported 33 deaths. The FDA keeps saying that only 12 animals died in the entire country, so CNN invited the FDA to be interviewed regarding this problem. The FDA has declined the interview 2 days in a row. yet another example of how our government is lying to us again.......

Here is some interesting and up to date info on this problem. They suspect that the death toll is now in the thousands.....

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=petfoodrecallinformation

Same site talks about the lack of regulation of any kind on pet foods. 

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=petfoodregulation


----------



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

My vet said he is seeing a lot of animals that are very sick from this. He said Hill's Science Diet isn't willing to give him information, and he promoted their crap. He is beyond angry that so many animals are ill and dying. 

The numbers are going to be higher and higher as time goes on, the real numbers will never be known because people don't know how to report it, and even if they do, the FDA will never use that information for statistics because they want to protect the manufacturers. This isn't going to stop until people stop buying these foods and demand change.

I for one am now forcing my husband to feed a better diet to his last Doberman. I ordered food directly from Wysong and am going to start cooking a natural diet to add to the mix. Wysong sat on the phone with me for at least an hour yesterday giving me lots of advice on what we can do for the animals we still have. I only pray the blood work comes back ok on our other Doberman, it may still be too late. Should know in a few hours. No matter what- it can't change what happened to my poor beloved baby who left us. My heart is still broken into a million pieces. I am sick that this is happening.


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

moms and dads. go to the FDA site concerning the recalls. they are advising that no one feed their dogs any foods that are made in mass production. 

arscenic/melamine, etc is showing up in foods that we have been testing as a result of the class action law suit. This morning our office checked greenies and we found traces of arsenic/glass/rubber

our pit bull is sick as well. we have been told they are not expecting him to make it either. The poor old guy has been battling cancer but we have also been feeding him ol roy. the vet said it is the food shutting down his kidneys and liver. our GSD is on science diet perscription ID and so far that is testing fine. we put the pit on it as well and i am weaning them over to home made foods. 

Do your babies a favor, feed them natural foods. some of you make think it is cheaper but when a dog is dying because of food, the price is too high. To the owner of the Dobie, i am so sorry hon. My heart breaks for you.

I turned in a walmart here in Toronto yesterday. I went to the store and low and behold what was there on the shelves and on sale (60% off) but the foods on the recall. they dont even have signs posting the warning. When i confronted the manager, he said that the whole thing is bull and that dog owners can feed them what they want. I told him that as part of those who are suing walmart as well as menu foods, i would ensure it would be stopped. he had beggin strips out, pig ears, greenies etc as well as the foods, both dry and wet and some with the recall UPC codes.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

bearlasmom said:


> moms and dads. go to the FDA site concerning the recalls. they are advising that no one feed their dogs any foods that are made in mass production.
> 
> arscenic/melamine, etc is showing up in foods that we have been testing as a result of the class action law suit. This morning our office checked greenies and we found traces of arsenic/glass/rubber
> 
> ...


*That is simply not true. There is nothing on the FDA web site about not feeding your dogs anything that is made in mass production. *


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

Captbob said:


> *That is simply not true. There is nothing on the FDA web site about not feeding your dogs anything that is made in mass production. *



captbob:
i am sorry that you agree dear but if you were involved in this horrible case you would know what was being said by a legal standpoint. try actually researching the issues. the FDA made a formal announcement YESTERDAY. research. 

if you had investigated BEFORE you posted this answer you would have seen my post from yesterday that included the link to the gov. website that we use when researching this type of issue for a suit.
please dear, next time research. thank you angel


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it possible for you to produce a link to where this statement is??? I have been looking for quite some time now and am unable to find it?!?


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.fda.gov/opacom/7alerts.html

menufoods.com

abc.com

gov.ca
consumeraffairs.com
injuryboard.com
cgi.cnn.com

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/petfoods.htm
sidebar.com

are ya all happy now. do yourselfs a favor. if you want to read the exact document that i spoke of, refer to a thread that i started yesterday concerning pet food recalls. 

stay happy and well and give your pets a hug


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

bearlasmom said:


> go to the FDA site concerning the recalls. they are advising that no one feed their dogs any foods that are made in mass production.
> 
> .


I am still not seeing this statement anywhere, perhaps its just me?


----------



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

My vet told me that most of these food manufacturers knew back in October that animals were getting sick and dying. The actual recall came out about 2-3 weeks ago, and every day more foods are being added to the list. The foods that will never make it to the recall list are foods manufacturered by proprietors because they are protected small businesses.

At this point, I think it is safe to say that any commercial food produced by any company that imports ingredients are not completely safe. Even companies who use things from the U.S. are not completely safe. Pentabarbital which is found in most foods with meat by products cause cancer, we lost a Doberman in 2003 from that. How many people really know what is in their dogs food? Euthanized cattle gets ground up and is used, the Pentabarbital that is used to euthanize the cattle remains in them and that is how it gets into our dogs body.

From this point out, I for one will never trust big commercial companies again, my other Doberman is going to be put on Wysong. My other tiny dogs will remain on Canidae like they have been since pups.

My regret is not forcing my DH to feed the Dobe's an all natural diet. He trusted the food companies. We should have the results back today. We were suppose to get them yesterday, but due to the overwhelming of sick dogs, the lab is a day behind now. This is terrible! Too many dogs are sick and dying. My heart is shattered and it can't be fixed. For those of you who do have healthy appearing dogs, do yourself a favor and buy a better quality food.

My sister just called, her guinea pig was eating the Pet Pride dry cat food and was found dead just a bit ago. Her kitten was eating the same stuff, so far no signs, but the guinea pig showed no signs and then was found dead. Now she may have a dead cat too. This is scary!!


----------



## CheeseBurger (Apr 7, 2007)

LoveMyYuffie said:


> Whew.. I just checked Yuffies Dry Puppy food.. And I came across Corn Gluten, and I almost crapped my pants. Then I realized that it wasn't WHEAT gluten. Thank god


Corn gluten is not good for dogs either. Dogs cannot digest corn.

The FDA has always investigated pet food and has published many reports on the ingredients and facilities, unfortunately they do not govern it. You can find many articles on these major companies and the "ingredients" they use. My bulldog was getting infections so often and I finally decided it has to be her food so I did some of my own research about a year ago and immediately stopped feeding her all of these brands that my vet kept telling me were the best...Iams, Eukanuba, Hill, etc. If you learn how to read the labels you can avoid problems like this. Please remember, just because you find a good holistic brand does not mean all of their products are equal. You can still find undigestible ingredients in the different varieties offered so it is most important to go by each label, not brand. Here are some good links that explain some of the common items and some disgusting details.. http://www.homevet.com/petcare/foodbook.html
http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html#TopCanned
http://www.api4animals.org/facts?p=359&more=1
http://www.preciouspets.org/truth.htm

and this one has some gruesome pictures of petfood factories...
http://drjackie.freeservers.com/articles/mar28-1999_food_even_a_dog.html


The ingredients in pet food may not be governed but the labeling is. Once I took my little pig off Iams, within a week her skin problems cleared up. My vet has had her on antibiotics for the last 3 years and I hated giving her these chemicals to clear up her skin, I think that only creates other internal problems. She continually rotated between chin bumps, toe infections, tail infections, and ear infections. It was when I put her on Iams that she got all 4 at once and that was it for me. I found my own treatments. Bulldogs do not have skin problems, it is the food that causes it. I think that the breed may be more susceptible to the ingredients in common dogfood brands and that is why they are perceived to have skin problems. For the past year I have been switching/mixing between Canidae,Wellness, and Innova wet food and have yet to have a reoccurence. My vet has never heard of these products, which I find ridiculous and makes me want to find a new vet. Hip dysplasia is also supposed to be common among bulldogs but I have read some articles about how petfood contributes to this as well as arthritis. I had my brother stop feeding his Boxer Eukanuba and start feeding her Flint River Ranch and her skin issues also cleared up. I was disgusted to read about how these huge companies like Colgate-Palmolive manufacture dog food as a way to get rid of their waste and make profit from it. Some of these dog food companies are actually feeding dogs to dogs! They collect the diseased ridden and euthanized pets from shelters and pounds and make food out of them. What is worse is that they do not remove old flea collars or other items and these get ground up as well so there are also toxic pesticides involved not to mention the diseases and illnesses passed onto your pets from eating diseased dogs. The link I posted discusses this and I checked into some of the references and government sites I came across as well as other researchers so I believe every word of it. The fact that Cheeseburger has been completely healthy for over a year now is enough evidence for me! Hope this information helps another pet


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm very confused  I thought the recall was just on canned/pouched foods. Has it now extended to dry foods?? We feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

bearlasmom said:


> captbob:
> i am sorry that you agree dear but if you were involved in this horrible case you would know what was being said by a legal standpoint. try actually researching the issues. the FDA made a formal announcement YESTERDAY. research.
> 
> if you had investigated BEFORE you posted this answer you would have seen my post from yesterday that included the link to the gov. website that we use when researching this type of issue for a suit.
> please dear, next time research. thank you angel


Please post a link to the statement that you say the FDA made. As I stated , this is not true, and I think it is highly inappropriate to fighten people with misinformation. *If you do not post a link to what you stated, I will assume that you know that it is not true.*



Wimble Woof said:


> I am still not seeing this statement anywhere, perhaps its just me?


No it is not just you, she was mistaken and should say so.



bearlasmom said:


> http://www.fda.gov/opacom/7alerts.html
> 
> menufoods.com
> 
> ...


This was your statement on your post #16.....

m_oms and dads. go to the FDA site concerning the recalls. they are advising that no one feed their *dogs any foods that are made in mass production*._

*It does not say that on either link that you posted. * If it does and I am missing it, kindly tell us all where it is located on the link..


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't find on the site where the FDA says everyone should go natural. What am I missing?


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Shelly_236 said:


> I'm very confused  I thought the recall was just on canned/pouched foods. Has it now extended to dry foods?? We feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice.


I feed that exact same thing. I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure it's okay. I am going to try to switch foods, though, as Nutro CANNED is on the list.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

bluesbarby said:


> I can't find on the site where the FDA says everyone should go natural. What am I missing?


You can't find it because it was never there.


----------



## madpiano (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello

I am new here and I am a bit confused. I haven't heard of any dogs dying etc and neither cats. 

Is this something which is only an issue in the USA ? I am in the UK and I haven't seen or heard anything about food-recalls. 

Could someone tell me what I need to look out for ? Ingedients, brands, wet or dry food ?

The dog eats dry food (Pero Gold for fussy eaters) and the cat eats cans (Whiskas and Pets Smart own brand). 

Pero Gold (in case it's not a common brand in other countries, I never heard of it before I saw it at the pet shop on special deal):
http://www.pets2home.co.uk/item--Dry-Dog-Food-Biscuits--187624.html


----------



## madpiano (Apr 24, 2007)

I just checked some of the links in previous posts. It looks like on the so-called "good" foods were affected ? 

I tend to feed cheap, rather than those science diet things. Does it mean those cheaper foods were not affected ? Or has no one bothered to recall them ? 

And I still don't get the fact that apparently only food in the US and SA is affected. I am sure UK Manufacturers import from China as well. Can anyone confirm if any foods in the UK were recalled ?


----------



## mayatheshepherd (Apr 20, 2007)

There a few sites that offer good updated information on this situation.

http://www.dailypaws.com/pet-tips/dogs/health/pet-food-recall-information has a list of the critical links, including a link to an FDA page that lets you put in the brands you use and search to see if they have been affected.

Royal Canin had a subsidiary in France that served South Africa, but a Guardian article from 4/21 did not mention any contaminations in the UK.

itchmo.com has a good summary of how many pets have been affected so far.

Dogster has some very sad stories on it: http://dogblog.dogster.com/2007/04/20/another-law-group-handling-pet-food-recall-class-action-suits/


----------



## cowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Because of all the recalls I don't feed any kibble any more. Started feeding raw a few years back and never looked back. The change in my dogs is amazing . I save on food, cheaper to feed raw, and on vet bills, they never have health issues and don't need teeth cleaning because of the bones.


----------



## bugs350z (Apr 19, 2007)

I was actually out of the country when they announced the pet food recalls. I've been feeding my dogs Pedigree for the last year or so and thank goodness it's not on the list. 

I feed them (2 Chihuahuas) *Pedigree Small Crunch*. If anyone hears or reads about this brand being recalled please let me know! There are no ingredients on the bag so I don't know if it has wheat gluten or not.


----------



## jandl395 (Dec 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been feeding three of my dogs Old Yeller from Kroger for approximately a year and a half. I have had no problems with it. My 11 year old Lab weighs 128 pounds and is healthy. My Rottweiler is 14 years old and weighs 102 pounds and healthy. My Great Pyrenees mix puppy not quite a year old weighs 76 pounds and healthy as a horse. I am not saying there was something wrong with the food you fed your dog, but couldn't this be an isolated case?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sorry, but I am not finding any information on current recalls. Most of what I found following that FDA link went back to 2007. 

www.cnn.com didn't seem to have anything.


----------

